# Washing On A Public Road



## Richiesips (May 29, 2010)

Hi

A quick question...

Does anyone know if it's illegal to wash a car on a public road?


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

I cant see how they would stop you unless you were causing a hazard to other road users. But thats not a legal look on things. 

Where abouts are you based?


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

If it is, millions of us up and down the country are in trouble. :wall:

It will depend on what products are used since the Environment Agency keep an eye on such things. 'Ordinary' consumer products will be OK I reckon - harsher chemicals may be a different matter altogether.

Can I ask why you need to know?


----------



## Davy (May 12, 2011)

Been doing it for 20 odd years mate and never ever had any problems(even with the odd police car going by). I don't know if it's actually legal or not. I would have thought the police/local councils would have better things to worry about :thumb:

Not much help sorry.

Davy


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Think it's illegal to work on a car at the roadside,was told that years ago.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Aslong as your not blocking the highway (foot path is part of the highway) then it's legal mate.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Im washing cars on a day to day basses on the public roads and never have any problems police have asked to rinse their car down once.


----------



## Richiesips (May 29, 2010)

Staffordshire.

There is no risk from the public, It at the end of a cul-de-sac, there is no pavement and I'm causing no obstruction. 

I think some neighbours have nothing better to do.


----------



## Richiesips (May 29, 2010)

Thats ok then. Thanks for all the quick replies.


----------



## Richiesips (May 29, 2010)

slim_boy_fat said:


> If it is, millions of us up and down the country are in trouble. :wall:
> 
> It will depend on what products are used since the Environment Agency keep an eye on such things. 'Ordinary' consumer products will be OK I reckon - harsher chemicals may be a different matter altogether.
> 
> Can I ask why you need to know?


A neighbour came out to me this morning, and told me that I am breaking a bye law and he's going to report me to the local council.

I guess he didn't like the pressure washer running at 8.30 in the morning.

Oh well.


----------



## Jsmcn68 (Jul 3, 2011)

Your not breaking the law unless your doing this for trade in a residential area and even then it's still a grey area + not black and white. Tell your neighbour to do one as they say over here.


----------



## Richiesips (May 29, 2010)

Thanks All.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Jsmcn68 said:


> Tell your neighbour to do one as they say over here.


Great minds think alike :thumb:


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

As far as I'm aware the only legality is effluent discharge into drains etc as someone once told me it is illegal to wash any vehicle on public land due to the detergents - this was from a very well established company. This is the only route I can see your neighbours going down, proving what dilution ratio you use & the chemical formula of the detergents may be difficult mind :lol:. I've never heard of anyone washing their car having action taken against them. 

Any noise from 8:30 on is not liable for public disurbance too as far as I know - certaintly not the noise of a jetwash anyway.

Too much time on someones hands by the sounds of things. Keep washing!


----------



## Richiesips (May 29, 2010)

Cheers, Just been in contact with the Highways technical officer for the council and has told me the same as all of you. As long as I'm not causing an obstruction everything is fine.

Thanks for all your help.

Im going to go and clean the inside now.


----------



## wiggy153 (Jan 28, 2011)

Richiesips said:


> Cheers, Just been in contact with the Highways technical officer for the council and has told me the same as all of you. As long as I'm not causing an obstruction everything is fine.
> 
> Thanks for all your help.
> 
> Im going to go and clean the inside now.


Clean on playa! :detailer:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Richiesips said:


> A neighbour came out to me this morning, and told me that I am breaking a bye law and he's going to report me to the local council.
> 
> *I guess he didn't like the pressure washer running at 8.30 in the morning.*
> 
> Oh well.


It is better to be considerate, I think they do have a claim for noise between 0900-2100


----------



## Dave3066 (Apr 14, 2011)

Richiesips said:


> A neighbour came out to me this morning, and told me that I am breaking a bye law and he's going to report me to the local council.
> 
> I guess he didn't like the pressure washer running at 8.30 in the morning.
> 
> Oh well.


A highways technical officer may not be aware of the bye law the neighbour was referring to as it may be completely unrelated to the highways. Your neighbour has probably, as many have said, got far too much time on his hands but local bye laws are considered statutory and you are committing a criminal offence if you break one.

I would've asked him which particular bye law he considered I was breaking.

Dave


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Jsmcn68 said:


> Your not breaking the law unless your doing this for trade in a residential area and even then it's still a grey area + not black and white. *Tell your neighbour to do one as they say over here*.


I somehow don't think the neighbour just came out on a 1st occasion, they did then yes tell em to do one, however annoying those you live nearby is not always wise, they too can have devious ways of resolving the issue without too much fuss


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Avanti said:


> It is better to be considerate, I think they do have a claim for noise between 0900-2100


Don't really think you have too much to worry about...

I think his issue might be with your pressure washer, but still i don't think this is an issue either (legally). i've just found this from google http://www.environmentlaw.org.uk/rte.asp?id=70

This might give you some hints but from what im reading the noise infringement times are from 11pm to 7am...

I don't see the issue of anybody using pressure washers/lawnmowers and other domestic household appliances from 8.30 onwards, however if he does complain expect a visit from your local council to investigate the complaint. Providing you put a reasonable arguement and mayeb a resolution into the mix i can't see them really having any issues.

Some people just really have nothing else better to complain about

HTH :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Sirmally2 said:


> Don't really think you have too much to worry about...
> 
> I think his issue might be with your pressure washer, but still i don't think this is an issue either. i've just found this from google http://www.environmentlaw.org.uk/rte.asp?id=70
> 
> ...


Yes some budget machines are noisy and to be fair, should really use ear protection when in use, whilst we can favour the OP as he posted here and not the neighbour, he still should be mindful of being bla-ze, after all the car is his pride n joy to an extent, but eggs , keys, paint stripper etc etc are easily available over the counter, not suggesting his neighbour would resort to such practices, but we have seen posts on here where cars have been attacked for no 'apparent' reason, it is quick n easy to cause hundreds of pounds of damage and all in the sake of what, saying you 'won' ?


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Avanti said:


> after all the car is his pride n joy to an extent, but eggs , keys, paint stripper etc etc are easily available over the counter, not suggesting his neighbour would resort to such practices, but we have seen posts on here where cars have been attacked for no 'apparent' reason, it is quick n easy to cause hundreds of pounds of damage and all in the sake of what, saying you 'won' ?


I can see your point... I personally just think some people "Get off" on having something to complain about.

Try mediation with the neighbour, find out what his problem is and see if you can come to a mediation... If you can't im guessing he is one of those that you will never please


----------



## Richiesips (May 29, 2010)

The Pressure washer is a Kranzle so it's not too noisy. I have CCTV operating all over the property after an incident with 3 masked men after the car. So the car is pretty secure. I think it stems from me asking him to move his relations car when he was parked over my drive and a slight amount of jealousy.


----------



## Richiesips (May 29, 2010)

Sirmally2 said:


> I can see your point... I personally just think some people "Get off" on having something to complain about.
> 
> Try mediation with the neighbour, find out what his problem is and see if you can come to a mediation... If you can't im guessing he is one of those that you will never please


Yeah he's in his 70's and I thinks he's bored most of the time.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Sirmally2 said:


> I can see your point... I personally just think some people "Get off" on having something to complain about.
> 
> Try mediation with the neighbour, find out what his problem is and see if you can come to a mediation... If you can't im guessing he is one of those that you will never please


I agree, some 'get off' on complaining, what is not clear is if the machine is in use early hours and often, hence why I would not automatically side with the OP, it would seem odd for the neighbour to just complain on a 1 off incident, I live in a big city, but here you won't here a strimmer or lawnmower etc on the go before 0900, maybe I'm fortunate that my neighbours and I are considerate to our neighbours, after all we breath the same air and what comes out of the 1st hole from the back of the neck stinks just the same, so we don't consider ourselves 'better' than the next person.


----------



## Graham225 (Jul 18, 2011)

Richiesips said:


> A neighbour came out to me this morning, and told me that I am breaking a bye law and he's going to report me to the local council.
> 
> I guess he didn't like the pressure washer running at 8.30 in the morning.
> 
> Oh well.


I guess you just have to be careful from a health & safety angle, anyone tripping up over any of your trailing cables ect ect could be an issue.


----------



## Richiesips (May 29, 2010)

Graham225 said:


> I guess you just have to be careful from a health & safety angle, anyone tripping up over any of your trailing cables ect ect could be an issue.


Yeah but there is no pavement, so trailing cables and hoses are not an issue. The Only I could see is that possibly see as an issue is parking in a turning circle. But then all of the neighbours park there, and I only park there to wash the car. Once done it goes back onto the drive, out of the way. In fact out of the 7 houses around the Close, I'm the only house that uses their drive.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Richiesips said:


> The Pressure washer is a Kranzle so it's not too noisy. I have CCTV operating all over the property after an incident with 3 masked men after the car. So the car is pretty secure.* I think it stems from me asking him to move his relations car when he was parked over my drive and a slight amount of jealousy.*





Richiesips;2944751[B said:


> ]Yeah he's in his 70's and I thinks he's bored most of the time.[/B]


The old living in a cul de sac mentality? 
I can't see how a 70 yr old would be jealous, I bet a good %age of the members here won't reach that age.
OP did he complain after the 1st incident ? Or was it after eg a long machine polishing session? I used to clean my car out the front but had concerns about passers by with mains and water hoses stretched across the footway, and since completing my signing lighting and guarding certificate, I'm more wary of obstructing the footway, just make sure you are squeaky clean in what you are doing, as there are lots 'they ' can get you on if they wish to be petty, 240v trailing cables, water hoses, sewerage, and ASB, overall it is better to stay off the radar, but still be able to participate in your chosen pastime/hobby.


----------



## Richiesips (May 29, 2010)

Avanti said:


> The old living in a cul de sac mentality?
> I can't see how a 70 yr old would be jealous, I bet a good %age of the members here won't reach that age.
> OP did he complain after the 1st incident ? Or was it after eg a long machine polishing session? I used to clean my car out the front but had concerns about passers by with mains and water hoses stretched across the footway, and since completing my signing lighting and guarding certificate, I'm more wary of obstructing the footway, just make sure you are squeaky clean in what you are doing, as there are lots 'they ' can get you on if they wish to be petty, 240v trailing cables, water hoses, sewerage, and ASB, overall it is better to stay off the radar, but still be able to participate in your chosen pastime/hobby.


I've lived here for the last 5 years, I wash my car roughly twice a week and my Wife's once a week. so it is not a new thing. He has fallen out with all of the neighbours in the past. He even got the police out to a lad across the close (who is in bomb disposal in Helmand) when he was on leave for playing music too loud in his car.

I guess it must be my turn to fall out with him.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Richiesips said:


> I've lived here for the last 5 years, I wash my car roughly twice a week and my Wife's once a week. so it is not a new thing. He has fallen out with all of the neighbours in the past. He even got the police out to a lad across the close (who is in bomb disposal in Helmand) when he was on leave for playing music too loud in his car.
> 
> I guess it must be my turn to fall out with him.


I can see your plight, but some of the things you describe, does defend the elderly neighbour's concern, 
I know with one of my ex GF's she lived in a modern house in a drive, but used to moan about the neighbour's dog barking, then when the next neighbours arrived she would complain about the new born baby crying, she has since moved but where she lives now has people cutting across her grass lawn, anyways with regards to the other neighbour playing music in the car..... I know the 'lads' used to blare their music, but it all seems to have gone quiet.
I just hope it all gets resolved for you all soon


----------



## Richiesips (May 29, 2010)

Avanti said:


> I can see your plight, but some of the things you describe, does defend the elderly neighbour's concern,
> I know with one of my ex GF's she lived in a modern house in a drive, but used to moan about the neighbour's dog barking, then when the next neighbours arrived she would complain about the new born baby crying, she has since moved but where she lives now has people cutting across her grass lawn, anyways with regards to the other neighbour playing music in the car..... I know the 'lads' used to blare their music, but it all seems to have gone quiet.
> I just hope it all gets resolved for you all soon


Sorry but which bit defends my elderly neighbour?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Richiesips said:


> Sorry but which bit defends my elderly neighbour?


You mentioned car cleaning is in progress 3 times a week (you mentioned the power washer) so it is fair for the reader to assume the power washer is out 3 times a week, then there is the playing the music loud in the car (nowt wrong with that ) except for in a stationary cul de sac. I'm not saying the neighbour is not a miserable old cow, but then he has lived there a while perhaps and does not like the acustommed to tranqulity being upset by a long stretch


----------



## Richiesips (May 29, 2010)

Avanti said:


> You mentioned car cleaning is in progress 3 times a week (you mentioned the power washer) so it is fair for the reader to assume the power washer is out 3 times a week, then there is the playing the music loud in the car (nowt wrong with that ) except for in a stationary cul de sac. I'm not saying the neighbour is not a miserable old cow, but then he has lived there a while perhaps and does not like the acustommed to tranqulity being upset by a long stretch


Cheers for your reply, I can see what you mean. But Its not always used early. It's normally about 10 in the morning at the weekend. Midweek could just be an ONR wash.

The lad with the loud music. His music is not loud, it was only his radio playing while driving up the close. I think he is someone you just can't please.

But thanks again everyone for all of your replies.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Offer to clean their car as well - get on friendly terms - share digestive biscuits over a cuppa, offer to take them shopping.

Before long you'll find out your mentioned in their will and they have left you a few thou.

sorted - happy days

:thumb:


----------



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

I clean my car at side of road, it's a main road too, luckily where I live it's slightly off the main part of the road. Only ever had one van beep at me as it went by.
I get afew funny looks off neighbours but not really bothered as half of them r jobless bums. I do take the hose pipe through house o
So it does go on path it doesn't block anybody walking past.
Hopefully moving soon looking for a house with a drive way


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Richiesips said:


> Cheers for your reply, I can see what you mean. But Its not always used early. It's normally about 10 in the morning at the weekend. Midweek could just be an ONR wash.
> 
> The lad with the loud music. His music is not loud, it was only his radio playing while driving up the close. I think he is someone you just can't please.
> 
> But thanks again everyone for all of your replies.


I can see your point if its only a rarity with the pressure washer at 8.30 on the morning. Sometimes mine comes out then, but unfortunatly as i say some of the "elderly" people round where i am are more scared, which is why they phone police. I've had the police called on me outside my own house when an "elderly" neighbour thought i was acting suspicious...

Treat them with kid gloves and hopefully your go at been whinged at by the street whiner should be a thing of the past in a few weeks till he finds something else


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I always wash on the road unless using ONR.... the only thing anyone can be got for is if its an unsavoury product going down the drain, thats all.
So dont pour dirty water from a bucket that perhaps says Q8 oil on it.
Had something like that years ago happen to me, some one jumping to conclusions.
Had official letter from council.

As for noise the recycling wagon clinking glass etc at 7am once a week, or the builders banging next door at 8am.
If its cool enough wait till 9am but ive been out cleaning at 5.30 but no power washer mind...:lol:

The law on car horns is no horn between 11.30pm and 7am.
That i find more annoying horn sounding at 7am or anytime when they cant be bothered to step out there car walk 7 meters to the door and knock...:wall:


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Richiesips said:


> Yeah but there is no pavement, so trailing cables and hoses are not an issue. The Only I could see is that possibly see as an issue is parking in a turning circle. But then all of the neighbours park there, and I only park there to wash the car. Once done it goes back onto the drive, out of the way. In fact out of the 7 houses around the Close, I'm the only house that uses their drive.


So why not wash your car on your driveway in the first place .


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

I think the hours of making any noise is from 7am till 11pm so they cant hit you with that 1. Im only going off the time period you can use your reversing horn on a bus. 
As bouncer said offer to do a freebie on their car and the tune will change, especially as every1 likes a freebie.
My wet vac machine is very loud and the guy 2 doors away kcked up a fuss.
I could of told him to go away in short jerky movements but started putting the vac in the boot to drown out the noise. He is happy now and i gave his car a wash as well


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

shouldnt be any problem.

a culdesac is different to an actual road iirc, and you cannot obstruct the pavement with a hose or extension cable!!


----------



## Scrabble (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm very lucky to have a communial underground carpark with a tap and power so detailing can be done in any weather...


----------



## Richiesips (May 29, 2010)

trv8 said:


> So why not wash your car on your driveway in the first place .


The drive is not wide enough to access all sides of the car.


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

Ages ago, when I still lived with my parents, I fell out with an old codger 2 doors away. I was setting up my business and put a small sign up in our tree to try and drum up business (late 80's recession). He called the council the day it went up.

It turned into a full on "war of attrition". He used to go up the pub lunchtimes and get slaughtered then drive back. Greenhouse/don't throw stones springs to mind..

Looking back, I dealt with it incorrectly. In your instance, I'd 2nd the post that mentioned have a chat with them, offer to do their car, get on their good side if you can. You will be the better man for trying this and some good may come of it.

Sticking up your fingers and initiating global warfare will only bring on a heap of grief. Which you may win eventually, as I did 25 yrs back, but your blood pressure will have a roller coaster ride down that route.

Be a real man and make the first move to resolve it, you have nothing to lose in trying mate.

Mark


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

its only dodgy if your running it as a business,for which you would need to contact the local council but if your just washing your own car then you can do what you like.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2011)

Actually, it IS against the law to wash your car on the road! Environment agency went to great lengths to point this out to me. They maintain that the dirt you wash off ends up in the river unless you use a filter. I once lost a lucrative lorry washing contract with Multiyork coz the Health & Safety woman put a stop to it, so I contacted the environment Agency for support and advice. Wrong! They told me I could be prosecuted and so could everybody that washes their car/van/lorry without an installed chemical & dirt filter. Those are the facts. We all know they couldn't possibly stop everyone BUT they just might pick on little old you if they felt like it.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Obsessed Merc said:


> Ages ago, when I still lived with my parents, I fell out with an old codger 2 doors away. I was setting up my business and put a small sign up in our tree to try and drum up business (late 80's recession). He called the council the day it went up.
> 
> *It turned into a full on "war of attrition"*. He used to go up the pub lunchtimes and get slaughtered then drive back. Greenhouse/don't throw stones springs to mind..
> 
> ...


Indeed, I'm shocked at the 'I'm better than you' responses, I clean friends and neighbours cars, if ever I moved from here I would want to bring all the neighbours with me


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

well it may be illegal in England apparently but ive been washing my cars on a main road for 23 years and regularly speak with the police and council and the enviromental team and not once have i been told hoy you cant do that.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

and what about all those car washes? the used water goes down the drain like everything else.but must say if its a business that are using chemicals then yes thats a definate NO NO.


----------

